# Wrapping up the shirt for the mailbox?



## TheTrue (Sep 12, 2011)

Dudes, I am totally sorry is I chose the wrong forum for this - I looked and looked but couldn't seem to find "the perfect one"...

I am looking for a faster and better alternative to ship my shirts to my clients - rather than a paper envelope...
I'm a non-US so my terms might not be spot on, så please help me if you know a better word for what I'm looking for.

I believe I have received clothing goods from the US in a "plastic envelope/parcel" some times... I want my shirts to arrive SAFE and DRY at my clients house - so I'm looking for some tool to help me pack the folded shirt fast and easy, and that keeps it clean and safe.
I'm not talking about fragile stuff so no massive parcel with tons og protective material - but some kind of plastic that I can put my shirt into, and attach the address sticker...

You guys any got ideas?


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Look for Tyvek envelopes. They are technically called water resistant. I believe it is semi-permeable and designed to let moisture out but not in.

They are very rugged. I have had goo luck with them in other applications. Not really plastic, but very durable. Kind of like a shotgun wedding of paper and plastic.


----------



## TheTrue (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanx. I checked them out and they don't LOOK as what I was looking for, but depending on the cost it might be just as good.

Remember that I am looking for a solution for thousands of shipments, so cost will eventually matter - and another important thing is that it should be a solution that goes FAST to finish the shipment. I'd appreciate not having to concentrate to insert the shirt,

Is there any such thing as a kind of "plastic roll" that I cut according to the shipment size maybe? That is possible to seal in a fast and easy way? Then I could just apply an address label/sticker on top?


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, there are rolls of plastic tubing that you size with a heat sealer. Check uline.com and you can see the concept and likely find the same thing where you are.


----------



## TheTrue (Sep 12, 2011)

Dude, I totally love you! If you ever come to Norway I'll buy you a beer


----------

